# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Dean (Patrick O'Connor)

## Pantherboy

Article in The Sunday Telegraph on soon to be H&A newcomer, Patrick O'Connor, who will play River Boy, Dean:


*Patrick OâConnor lands first role as River Boy on popular soap Home and Away*

AN unknown actor has landed one of the most sought-after jobs on Aussie TV, joining Home and Away as the new bad boy of Summer Bay.

Patrick OâConnor shot his first scenes some five months ago, playing River Boy Dean, with the character to make his debut later this month.

âThis is my first role,â OâConnor told The Sunday Telegraph.

âHome and Away is obviously known as a launch pad for many *actorsâ careers. Obviously going into the type of role that this is, being a River Boy and there being a story there already that is so big and well known, it means there is a legacy there to play around with and being a bad boy on the show is exciting.â

The River Boys gang have been central figures to the Home and Away plot line for several years, the most *famous of which is Steve Peacocke, who is now making a name for himself in Hollywood.

Brisbane-raised OâConnor, 25, a Queensland University of Technology acting graduate, has spent the past few years auditioning for roles.

âI got close with a couple of other roles on Home and Away,â he said.

âPrior to this I was actually working as an assistant to an interior stylist.â

He said like his character, he is cheeky and loves the AFL.

OâConnor doesnât have any tattoos of his own and has enjoyed the fact his character has several.

âI get a kick out of it,â he said. âIâve always wanted a tattoo.â



...and the DailyMail article:


*'This is my first role': Actor Patrick O'Connor joins Home And Away and he's already causing drama in Summer Bay.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...River-Boy.html

----------

Perdita (14-01-2018), TaintedLove (15-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

*Spoiler warning: This article includes details of a main character death that some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away is bringing back the River Boys this year â and new details have now been revealed about their highly-anticipated return.

A dramatic promo released at the end of last year revealed that the surfer gang will be back at the centre of the Summer Bay drama in 2018, even though Brax, Heath and Casey are no more.

Still going strong with new leaders in charge these days, the River Boys make their comeback after Ash calls on them for help in his quest for revenge against bad boy Robbo.

In December, Australian fans of Home and Away watched in horror as the 2017 season finale episode saw pregnant Kat Chapman killed off in a road accident. The incident came as she was trying to flee the Bay with Robbo.




Grieving following the devastating loss of Kat and their unborn baby, an irrational Ash bitterly blames Robbo for everything â and that's where the River Boys come in.

Approaching the River Boys' new leader Dean, Ash asks him to target Robbo and hands over his picture.

George Mason, who plays Ash, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "He's not thinking straight. He lost everything. He's seeing red for sure, and he's not thinking rationally any more."

When Tori Morgan finds Robbo barely conscious in her back yard after Kat's wake, it seems that the River Boys have already made their move. Will Tori be able to help Robbo, and how would she feel if she knew about Ash's involvement?


Ziggy Astoni and Ash arrive at the garage in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away newcomer Patrick O'Connor has been cast in the role of Dean and has been billed as Summer Bay's newest bad boy.

When Dean arrives, viewers will discover that he already shares a connection with recent arrival Willow Harris. The pair meet up for a flirty date, hinting at a romantic past â but could that be rekindled now they're in the Bay together?


Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week (nowtolove.com.au) article on Patrick O'Connor's (Dean) arrival in SB:


*Why Home And Away's River Boy Patrick O'Connor wants to be different to Brax

Patrick OâConnor is putting his own stamp on the River Boys legacy*.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...peacocke-44767

After several failed attempts to make his mark on the acting world, *Patrick O'Connor* has landed the role of a lifetime. In his first television gig, the 25-year-old has joined Home And Away as Dean, the new leader of the infamous River Boys. 

However, Patrick's big moment also comes with the pressure of meeting fans' expectations, including those set by his predecessor, Stephen Peacocke.

The popular actor, who once led the River Boys as Darryl "Brax" Braxton, left big shoes to fill when he left the show in 2016. Patrick admits he was nervous.

"The bad-boy role always has a bit of heat around it, and Steve left behind such a legacy," he tells TV WEEK. "But you're able to have a bit of fun with it, so that's exciting."

Born in Melbourne, Patrick found his love of the arts in his final year of high school. He went on to complete an acting course in Brisbane, before making the move to Sydney in 2015. After several trips around the audition circuit, he's more than ready to make his mark.

"I want to be different and make this role my own," Patrick says. "But at the same time, keep in touch with what it is to be a River Boy."

To prepare for the role, Patrick watched old episodes of H&A and sought advice from former stars Lincoln Younes and Nic Westaway.

"The boys loved their time on the show and told me to have fun with it," Patrick says. "I've also met Steve a few times and he's a lovely guy."

With fans and paparazzi already seeking out the newcomer on Sydney's Palm Beach, Patrick is bracing himself for what's to come â including the female attention.

"I'm aware that the River Boy role gets a bit of attention, but I don't think about it," he laughs. "Sometimes fans come to watch us film and it can be a little nerve-racking. For the most part, it's fine."

Butâ¦? 

"A couple of times, the fans have seen the 'Blood And Sand' tattoo and got a little carried away," Patrick laughs. "But it's cool."



...and the Digitalspy article:


*Home and Away newcomer Patrick O'Connor reveals Brax comparisons left him nervous

"Steve left behind such a legacy."*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...x-comparisons/

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in the Bay, Willow Harris and Justin Morgan receive a shock when Dean Thompson crosses the line.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) shares a romantic connection with the new River Boy in town, as they're old friends and things between them occasionally went further than that back in the day.

Clearly fed up with seeing Willow dating Justin, cocky Dean (Patrick O'Connor) breaks into her caravan and waits for her in bed.


Dean Thompson climbs into Willow Harris's bed in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow and Justin (James Stewart) can't believe their eyes when they return to the van to find Dean lying there, but they're in no mood for his games and kick him out.

After Dean cheekily claims that he thought Willow wouldn't mind, Justin warns him off by claiming that any romantic spark they shared is now over.

Dean fires back by telling Justin that Willow doesn't do long-term relationships and it'll end in tears. Is Dean's jealousy getting the better of him, or could Willow and Justin be heading for heartbreak in the long-run?

Dean Thompson climbs into Willow Harris's bed in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Dean Thompson climbs into Willow Harris's bed in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 10 and Wednesday, April 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

Is both Dean and the new cop ex boyfriends of Willow?

----------


## lizann

> Is both Dean and the new cop ex boyfriends of Willow?


dean and her were a "thing" anyone is better than her with justin, bad pairing for real life pairing

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Dean Thompson spies an opportunity to cause trouble between Willow Harris and Justin Morgan next month.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) can't resist stirring things up when he spots that Willow and Justin have fallen out over care of Justin's young daughter Ava.

Following Ava's surprise return to Summer Bay, viewers will see kind-hearted Willow (Sarah Roberts) strike up an easy bond with her.


Willow Harris spends time with Ava in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow Harris spends time with Ava in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Willow gets some time alone with Ava, she lets the youngster help out with some cooking while she washes the dog outside.

Unfortunately, Justin (James Stewart) is outraged when he returns home and sees that Ava is dealing with boiling water and sharp knives while unattended.

Taken aback by Justin's ferocious reaction to her mistake, Willow is left with no choice but to get straight out of there.

Later on, Willow vents to her old flame Dean about the situation, seeing Justin's behaviour as a complete overreaction.


Dean Thompson winds up Willow Harris in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean is loving every minute of the tension and takes steps to make it even worse, telling Willow that it's obvious Justin doesn't respect her.

Even when Justin attempts to apologise later that day, Willow is still defensive after being wound up by Dean. Has he succeeded in driving a wedge between them?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 8 and Wednesday, May 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away lines up family storyline for Dean Thompson as his mum Karen is introduced
Will this make life even worse for him?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...hompson-karen/

Home and Away will be exploring Dean Thompson's relationship with his wayward mother in a new storyline.

Show bosses are delving deeper into the River Boy's backstory as his life continues to spiral out of control.

Recent episodes in Australia have already started to sow the seeds for the family-based drama ahead, with Dean (Patrick O'Connor) currently facing a possible prison sentence. The bad boy has decided to take the blame for Willow Harris's recent crime spree, threatening his future in Summer Bay.

Needing someone to talk to about his predicament, Dean tries to reach out to his mum Karen but is left heartbroken when she callously hangs up on him.

When Dean goes off the rails afterwards and drowns his sorrows, Willow (Sarah Roberts) spots the call to Karen on his phone and realises that his irresponsible mother is the source of his latest setback.

These scenes are paving the way for Home and Away to introduce Karen in a few weeks' time. Advance spoilers for the show have revealed that Karen will arrive in the Bay in early October at Australian pace, with her first scenes on Channel 5 following for UK viewers a few weeks later.

Actress Georgia Adamson has been cast in the role of Karen.
*
Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Soap spoilers: Home and Away reunion hopes for Colby and Chelsea, *while Dean spirals out of control*
Is a workplace romance on the horizon?

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...hleigh-brewer/

...Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Dean Thompson remains a cause for concern as he continues to spiral out of control.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) finally has some good luck next week when he avoids a prison sentence at his court hearing, getting handed a community service order and Good Behaviour Bond instead.

Although Dean has clearly got off lightly, he continues to behave badly by drinking heavily and turning up late for his community service.

Fearing that Dean's downward spiral is partly down to his troubled relationship with his absent mum, Willow (Sarah Roberts) and Colby try to get him back on the right track.

Can a dose of tough love work any wonders on Dean?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace):


*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Dean Thompson is attacked by his mum, while Colby proposes to Chelsea
Will Karen finally get the help she needs?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...-karen-attack/

Home and Away's Dean Thompson finally accepts that his mother Karen needs help next week after she subjects him to a nasty attack.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has spent years in denial over his mum's mental health problems, despite friends like Willow Harris urging him to address them.

Upcoming episodes see Dean urge Karen (Georgia Adamson) to consider seeking professional help after she nearly killed John Palmer by running him over.

Dean's advice doesn't go down well with Karen, who grabs a frying pan in his caravan and hits him across the head with it.

Carrying on as normal while Dean lies unconscious, Karen turns on the gas hob and searches unsuccessfully for matches. When she finally gives up, she heads to the caravan's bedroom and forgets all about the gas.

Later on, Willow (Sarah Roberts) arrives on the scene and calls for urgent help, which leads to the arrival of police and medics.

Karen is loaded into an ambulance, closely followed by Dean as Willow, Colby and Chelsea all watch on in horror.

Finally realising things can't go on like this, Dean later signs paperwork as Karen's next of kin, giving his permission for her to receive a psych assessment. Will this help Karen to turn a corner?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 6 and Wednesday, November 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace):


*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Dean Thompson meets his dad, while Ryder considers leaving for good
It's a week of family drama in Summer Bay.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...er-rick-booth/

Home and Away fans will see Dean Thompson left bitterly disappointed after he meets his father for the first time.

Next week's episodes see actor Mark Lee take on the role of wealthy Rick Booth, who's always been absent from Dean's life.

After getting a lead to Rick's whereabouts, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) heads to his house and announces himself as Karen Thompson's son.

Rick sheepishly admits that he didn't know Karen was pregnant until after Dean was born, by which time he was married and was expecting another baby. He then reached an understanding with Karen, giving her a house in exchange for staying away.

As the conversation continues, Dean quickly realises that Rick wants nothing to do with him and he ends up being asked to leave the property.

Back home in the Bay later on, Dean takes out a letter that his father once wrote to him and decides to burn it. Is it all over for him and Rick already?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## lizann

is ross the real father of dean as well as colby's sister bella?

----------


## kaz21

I donât think so. Iâm pretty sure, the guy Colby stepdad killed, was there real dad.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away horror for Dean Thompson in new murder plot twist
Could he crack under the pressure?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...n-murder-plot/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has dropped a hint that Dean Thompson could be the weak link as the show's murder cover-up storyline continues.

The show's 2019 season has started with a bang on Australian screens this month, with Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) shooting his villainous stepfather Ross Nixon dead and burying his body.

Colby was assisted by his best friend Dean (Patrick O'Connor) while dealing with the fallout and they've made a pact of silence to protect themselves. However, when Colby eventually cracked and told his new wife Chelsea Campbell everything, she ended their relationship and left Summer Bay.

With Chelsea now gone, a calm and collected Colby has focused on his future â deciding to stick around in Summer Bay with his little sister Bella.

In a special triple bill on Channel 7 in Australia today, there were even signs that Colby's luck could be about to change. Ben Astoni offered to build an extension to the pier apartment so that Bella could have her own room, allowing her and Colby to stay living there on a long-term basis.

However, just as Colby was optimistically looking to the future, there were tell-tale signs that all was not well with Dean.

Dean has spent days without sleep as he's been staying close to Willow Harris in hospital as she recovers following her shooting.

When an exhausted Dean finally returned home for some shut-eye, he became overwhelmed by terrifying nightmares about the murder, which caused him to wake up in a frightened state.

Dean is clearly haunted by the memories of what he and Colby did, so is there a chance that his fragile state of mind could lead to the truth coming out? 

Whatever happens, he's definitely one to watchâ¦

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on March 26 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's death secret spreads further as Dean Thompson continues to struggle
Who can he turn to for help?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-death-secret/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Willow Harris has been burdened with a dark secret as the show's murder storyline rumbles on.

Australian viewers have recently seen the soap's 2019 season start with a bang, as Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) killed his villainous stepfather Ross Nixon.

After shooting Ross dead, Colby teamed up with his best friend Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) by burying the body in a shallow grave out in the bush. 

Since then, Dean has been plagued by terrifying nightmares â clearly traumatised by his involvement.

Monday's episode (March 4) on Channel 7 saw Willow (Sarah Roberts) begin to question Dean's strange behaviour, wondering why he wasn't sleeping properly and was distracting himself with constant trips to see her in hospital.

Pushed for an explanation, Dean snapped and revealed the whole sorry story of Ross's murder â and the nightmares he's been suffering ever since.

Willow urged Dean to confide in someone he can trust, but he refused to bother Colby with any more drama and pointed out that he can hardly seek help from a counsellor over this.

Later on, Dean briefly considered calling his mum Karen but quickly thought better of it. Will he have to go back to suffering in silence? And can Willow be trusted with the secret?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on March 27 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals another dark Dean twist in murder plot fallout
Is he heading down the wrong path?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...n-drugs-twist/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace episodes of Home and Away, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted at another dark storyline twist for Dean Thompson as the fallout from Ross Nixon's murder continues.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Dean (Patrick O'Connor) struggle with his guilt and horrifying memories after watching Colby Thorne shoot his villainous stepfather dead.

Dean is unable to sleep properly thanks to terrifying nightmares and feels unable to confide in anyone as it would mean betraying Colby.

Monday's episode (March 11) on Channel 7 saw Dean finally find a confidante as Willow Harris invited his mother Karen to pay a visit to the Bay.

Karen (Georgia Adamson) was on day release from the mental health facility and thankfully doing much better after her recent treatment, making her the ideal person for Dean to open up to.

After some prompting from Willow, troubled Dean told his mum the whole sorry story of Ross's murder and how he helped Colby to bury the body.

Karen encouraged Colby to seek some professional help by speaking to a doctor about his sleep issues â without giving away the full story, of course.

Dean appeared to take this on board, but rather than getting help from a professional, he bought some dodgy sleeping pills from one of his River Boy mates instead.

The tablets helped Dean to finally get some decent sleep, but could it come at a cost in the long run?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on April 4 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals disturbing Dean twist which could see Ross Nixon's body found
Is he the weak link?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...s-nixon-twist/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has revealed another clue that Dean Thompson could spark Colby Thorne's downfall.

Fans have been wondering when â or if â Colby (Tim Franklin) will be caught out after shooting his stepfather Ross Nixon dead and burying the body.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Dean (Patrick O'Connor) as the weak link in the sinister cover-up storyline, as he's struggled with terrifying nightmares after helping Colby to hide the corpse.

A triple episode on Thursday (March 14) in Australia saw the worrying situation intensify further, as Dean started sleepwalking in his unsettled state.

Seemingly experiencing after-effects from dodgy sleeping pills he's been taking, Dean got in his car, drove back to the scene of the burial and started digging.

When Dean woke up back in his caravan the next morning, he had no idea why he was covered in dirt â but a flashback to his sleepwalking the night before soon explained everything.

Dean was then forced to head to the woods for a third time, checking that Ross's body was safely where he and Colby had left it.

Although the corpse was undisturbed, the big question now is whether Dean's private struggles could soon have terrible consequences for Colby.

Could Dean end up cracking as the pressure of the situation becomes too much to bear? Or might he even inadvertently lead someone to Ross's body if he sleepwalks out into the woods again?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on April 9 and April 10 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## tammyy2j

I have a soft spot for Dean, his heart is in the right place even if he does wrong and he has very nice eyes  :Wub:

----------

kaz21 (04-04-2019), lellygurl (09-04-2019), lizann (13-04-2019), Wolves (09-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Dean Thompson faces a major decision as his love triangle storyline hots up
Willow or Ziggy?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...iggy-decision/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Willow Harris will come clean over her secret feelings for Dean Thompson in upcoming episodes.

A new storyline on the Summer Bay soap sees Willow (Sarah Roberts) forced to confront her own jealousy as Dean grows close to newly-single Ziggy Astoni.

Home and Away aired a new teaser trailer in Australia today (April 25), showing how the situation will come to a head during an upcoming night out.

As Dean (Patrick O'Connor) continues to focus his attention on making Ziggy feel better about her split from Brody Morgan, his potential new romance has Willow feeling left out in the cold.

With the trio all on the same night out together, Willow takes Dean to one side and admits that she always expected the two of them to become a proper couple one day.

Dean is taken aback by Willow's sudden declaration, pointing out that she's only being so honest because he may not be available anymore.

Does Dean's frosty reaction to Willow's jealousy mean that she has missed her chance with him?

The same night out will also feature a romantic twist for Colby Thorne and Jasmine Delaney, as they share an unexpected kiss.

Home and Away fans in Australia can see these scenes next week, while they'll air on Channel 5 in the UK in late May.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away airs huge shock for Dean Thompson as Mackenzie Booth's true identity is revealed
The Bay's newcomer has been hiding a secret.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ckenzie-booth/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has introduced Dean Thompson's half-sister to Summer Bay.

Emily Weir has been cast in the role of Mackenzie Booth, who revealed her true identity to Dean in Thursday's Australian episode (June 20).

Viewers in Australia saw Mackenzie make her first appearance on the show last week, when she was introduced as the new owner of Salt following Brody Morgan's departure.

It was always clear that there was more to Mackenzie than met the eye as she seemed particularly interested in getting to know Dean.

The latest episode on Channel 7, which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia, saw Mackenzie come clean to Dean about how she's the daughter of his father Rick.

Mackenzie's mum is Rick's first wife, who he cheated on when he hooked up with Dean's mother Karen.

None of these revelations went down well with Dean, who was suspicious over Mackenzie's motives for buying Salt and moving to Summer Bay.

Although Dean's girlfriend Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) encouraged him to give Mackenzie a chance, early tensions suggested that it may take some time before these two half-siblings are on good terms.

Fortunately, it wasn't all bad news as when Mackenzie received a phone call from Rick while Dean was around, she declined to take it and showed there's no love lost between her and her father. Could this be something Dean and Mackenzie have in common?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 on July 22 and July 23.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------

hward (21-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for anyone interested Patrick O'Connor (Dean) & Sophie Dillman (Ziggy) are dating in real life. Daily Telegraph article:


*Life imitates art for Home And Away actors Sophie Dillman and Patrick OâConnor
Home And Away couple Sophie Dillman and Patrick OâConnor have taken their on screen chemistry into their personal lives with news the actors are dating.*

Love has blossomed off screen for Home And Away actors Sophie Dillman and Patrick OâConnor.

Confidential understands the pair have been dating for several months, having started off as workmates and close friends before taking their relationship to the next step.

âTheyâre both from Queensland and share a love of the outdoors,â a friend of the couple said.

âSoph and Paddy really did start as just good friends and things developed from there. They are super private and want to keep it between them as much as possible.â

OâConnor and Dillman play on screen lovers too with their characters Ziggy and Dean boyfriend and girlfriend on the popular Channel 7 soap.

Theyâve been seen regularly together at social events, including the recent opening of the Chicago musical at the Capitol Theatre, but have done their best to keep their romance private.

It is not the first time love has spilt from the screen to personal life for Home And Away actors. In fact, there is a long list of Home And Away couples going way back to the likes of Chris Hemsworth and Isabel Lucas, who played Kim Hyde and Tasha Andrews on the show.

Demi Harman and Alec Snow were also a couple in real life, as were Steve Peacocke and now wife Bridgette Sneddon, Rebecca Breeds and Luke Mitchell.

Current castmates James Stewart and Sarah Roberts were married earlier this year.


And the DailyMail article:

*It's heating up in Summer Bay! Home and Away stars and onscreen couple Sophie Dillman and Patrick O'Connor are dating in real life*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...real-life.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


AUST PACE!

*Home and Away love triangle: Will new girl Jade tear Ziggy and Dean apart?
Newcomer Jade sets her sights on Dean in a flirt-fuelled surf lesson*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...irl-jade-59874

There's something in the water in Summer Bay that has its newcomers falling in love. But it's not with the place, it's the people. And one in particular – Dean. 

The likeable surf instructor captures the attention of backpacker Jade when she comes to town and Ziggy isn't impressed!

The drama picks up in Home And Away this week as Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) cross paths on the beach. Despite Dean's surf business booming, leaving the young couple with little time for one another lately, their relationship has remained strong – until now.

As Dean begins his next surfing lesson, it's obvious to Ziggy that one of his students, Jade (Mia Morrissey), is flirting up a storm with her boyfriend.

Ryder (Lukas Radovich), who's also in the class, shows a keen interest in Jade, but it becomes apparent she only has eyes for Dean.

As the lesson comes to a close, Jade's attempts to make a move on her man has Ziggy seeing red. She snaps and tells the newcomer to take a hike. 

Horrified to see Ziggy being so rude to one of his students, Dean unleashes at Ziggy in a tense argument. 

Confused over Ziggy's outburst, Dean later turns to Willow (Sarah Roberts) – who's just watched the exchange from afar – for advice. 

Willow helps Dean see things from Ziggy's point of view – her trust has been damaged thanks to recently having her heart broken by her cheating ex-husband Brody (Jackson Heywood). 

Later, Dean again comes across Jade, who continues to flirt with the surfing instructor.

Realising Ziggy's concerns were well founded, Dean tries to apologise to her. But at the same time he's assuring Ziggy that Jade won't be a problem, Jade is at Salt having a drink with Ryder. 

He's keen to keep the newcomer in the Bay, so organises a job at Salt for her, which she's happy to take. It looks like flirty Jade is sticking around! 

Will she get over her crush on Dean or will she cause trouble for him and Ziggy?

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away revisits another past storyline as Dean fears arrest over Ross's murder
Could his sleepwalking come back to haunt him?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...xon-revisited/

Home and Away spoilers follow from this week's Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson is fearing arrest following the shock news that Ross Nixon's body has been found.

Dean flew into a panic in Wednesday's episode on Australian screens (August 12), realising that tell-tale clues at the crime scene could potentially point to his involvement.

This week's Australian episodes have delved back into the Ross storyline, 18 months after the villain was murdered by Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin).

Ross's body was found by chance by hikers, so the police have launched an immediate investigation to uncover what happened to him.

In Wednesday's visit to Summer Bay, Colby tried his best to remain calm over the possibility of his guilt finally being exposed.

With Dean, Willow and Bella all aware of his dark secret, Colby assured them all that it was best to remain calm to avoid arousing suspicion.

The Summer Bay cop also seemed confident that his position in the police force would work in his favour, allowing him to keep track of the investigation and keep the heat off himself.

Unfortunately for Colby, his loved ones all struggled to keep their own composure as they began to freak out.

Dean was particularly worried, remembering that he made visits back to Ross's burial spot while sleepwalking last year.

These scenes aired in March 2019, showing Dean struggling with his guilty conscience after helping to cover up Colby's crime and bury Ross's body.

In Home and Away's latest episode, Dean told Colby that he fears evidence ? such as hair or blood ? could still be left behind from those night-time visits.

Colby assured Dean this wasn't possible, as well over a year has passed and any evidence would be long gone.

Meanwhile, Bella feared it was only a matter of time before Colby was arrested and suggested they should go on the run.

Colby refused to consider this, pointing out that it would only make him look guilty. But with familiar face Angelo Rosetta returning to Summer Bay to investigate the crime, could Colby end up regretting his decision not to flee when he had the chance?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in September.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Dean Thompson to hear life-changing news from ex-lover Amber
How will he respond?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...on-amber-news/

Home and Away's Dean Thompson will get a major shock from Amber Simmons.

In scenes airing this week in Australia and in the UK next month (via New Idea), Amber ? played by Madeleine Jevic ? decides to inform her ex Dean (Patrick O'Connor) of life-changing news.

The announcement leaves Dean stunned, particularly as he's currently in a relationship with Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman).

"Dean and Amber grew up in Mangrove River together," Jevic said, explaining the pair's history. "Dean was best mates with Colby and Amber's brother Jai, and was also dating Willow, so they were all very close friends.

"Amber's relationship with Dean was complicated growing up and there was definitely a no-strings-attached element to their friendship, but she has always had a deep love for him."

Amber first appeared in Summer Bay to help care for John Palmer following his stroke.

But her arrival initially caused problems for some of the other residents. Notably, she greeted Colby with a punch, still blaming him for Jai's death.

Jevic recently revealed that she was a huge fan of the show before joining, and shared her excitement about working with the likes of co-stars Ray Meagher and Lynne McGranger.

"Because I grew up watching, [McGranger] was just this familiar beautiful energy. She's like a mum ? so down to earth and loving," she told TV Week. "I was like, 'Oh my God, I'm in Summer Bay with Irene!'"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


Dean learns he?s a father

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...collapse-65019

Amber's bombshell news has rocked Dean to the core. Not only is he a father, but his son is in Summer Bay!

In recent episodes, Amber (Maddy Jevic) finally revealed why she's arrived in town. Her fling with Dean (Patrick O'Connor) years ago resulted in an unexpected pregnancy and the pair are parents to a boy named Jai (River Jarvis).

Now, Dean has to face his responsibilities as a dad ? and tell Ziggy (Sophie Dillman).

"Amber never intended to tell Dean he's Jai's father, but ultimately, it was the right decision," Maddy tells TV WEEK. "She's got a past with Dean and will always have a soft spot for him."

Dean agrees to meet his son and nervously waits by the beach for his arrival. When Jai comes running in, Dean is immediately besotted with the youngster and the pair play with ease.

Yet his progress is cut short when Amber introduces him to Jai as a friend, hiding the truth.

As Ziggy looks on in surprise, she wonders whether Amber can be trusted, and where she fits in...

----------


## kaz21

I?m suspicious that he is actually jai?s father ?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (second part of the article):

AUST PACE!


Dean's bombshell has Ziggy reeling

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...win-owen-65071

Since Amber (Maddy Jevic) dropped the bombshell that Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has a son, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman, both above) has tried her best to be supportive.

Unfortunately, as Dean grows closer to both his son Jai and to Amber, the mechanic begins to feel she doesn't fit in with the happy trio ? not to mention that Amber makes it clear that Ziggy has little place in their family.

Tensions between Amber and Ziggy continue to grow as they navigate new territory. Amber decided to introduce Dean to her son as a friend, withholding the truth that he's his father.

However, it all changes when the youngster asks Dean about his dad. Unable to lie, Dean confesses everything and waits for the fallout.

To his surprise, young Jai is thrilled!

"Raising Jai on her own wasn't easy, so introducing Dean into Jai's life and working at how to manage their new family dynamic definitely brings them closer," Maddy tells TV WEEK.

At the Diner, Ziggy joins the trio for lunch, but seeing their obvious bond leaves her with an uneasy feeling in her stomach.

Amber adds to Ziggy's worry by reiterating that no-one can come between their family.

"Amber and Ziggy's relationship is a complicated one," Maddy says. "Amber isn't intentionally out to start drama with Ziggy, but they have different personalities ? and with both having strong ties to Dean, naturally there's tension between them."

That night, Ziggy makes an excuse to stay at the Farmhouse instead of at home.

Dean is confused by his partner's behaviour, wondering what he's done to upset her.

Wiping away tears, a sad Ziggy packs a bag and walks out the door?


And:

Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni to feel cut out after Dean's life-changing news
Will the couple survive?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-dean-cut-out/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away lines up a big new clash for Dean and Amber
Can they get past their opposing views on Karen?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...r-karen-clash/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson and Amber Simmons clash again on Australian screens next week, as they can't agree on what's best for their young son Jai.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) had his life turned upside-down recently when Amber revealed that she has a little boy and he's the father.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Dean start to play a bigger role in Jai's life, but this has occasionally caused tension with Amber (Madeleine Jevic) as she's used to doing everything on her own and having the sole say with any decisions.

Home and Away has now revealed that the two parents will run into more trouble when the question of Dean's mum Karen is brought into the equation.

Now that he has struck up his own bond with Jai and they're getting along so well, Dean announces that he wants to introduce his son to Karen.

Amber, who knows Karen from back in the day, immediately puts her foot down and tells Dean to think again.

Aware that Karen may not be the best influence, Amber warns Dean that she never wants Jai to meet his grandmother.

This is sure to be crushing news for Dean, who has worked hard to rebuild his own relationship with Karen over the past couple of years. Will he challenge Amber on this one or continue to let her call the shots?

Home and Away airs these scenes in Australia next week and in the UK in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away plans more drama for Dean as Amber's mother arrives
She turns up on Jai's birthday.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...other-tension/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away has confirmed that Amber Simmons's mother will be heading to Summer Bay this week.

Amber's mum will make her debut on Australian screens on Tuesday (October 13) and in a month's time for UK viewers.

Home and Away bosses have revealed that the new arrival turns up to help celebrate the birthday of her grandson Jai.

She's immediately thrown into tension with Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor), disapproving of his criminal past and his new-found involvement in Jai's life.

When Dean gives Jai a bike for his birthday, Amber's mother makes a dig about how it could possibly be stolen.

Jai also reveals that his gran doesn't like surfer guys, believing them to be troublesome, which also clearly reflects her opinion on Dean.

Could the tensions end up ruining the day for Jai?

The arrival of Amber's mum comes after Dean was blocked from introducing his own mother Karen to Jai.

In Monday's Australian episode (October 12), Amber made it very clear to Dean that she didn't trust Karen to play a role in Jai's life.

Although Dean called Karen and left her a voicemail message, revealing that he had something important to tell her, he later backed out when she called him back the next morning.

Dean made out that he'd simply got drunk the night before and went overboard with his message, assuring Karen that there was nothing going on. Will Jai ever get to meet his other gran?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

Home and Away airs devastating storyline for Dean Thompson as Jai drama continues
Has he lost his chance to be a father?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...stating-story/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson could lose access to his son Jai forever after crossing the line in his battles with Amber Simmons.

Dean and Amber have been at odds over their son for weeks now, but their tensions finally came to a head with a shock kidnap storyline in Thursday's triple bill of episodes on Australian screens (October 22).

The former lovers have been unable to agree on whether Dean's mum Karen should be allowed to play a role in Jai's life. Amber doesn't believe that Karen is responsible enough to meet her grandson.

Amber has also angered Dean (Patrick O'Connor) by repeatedly threatening to cut his access to Jai altogether unless he respects her wishes.

In the latest episodes on Australian screens, Dean threatened to take Amber (Madeleine Jevic) to court to secure parental rights. He wanted to put a stop to the current situation of Amber using access to Jai as a bargaining chip.

Amber's mum Francesca didn't react well to this, sending Dean a copy of his criminal record as a reminder that he stood no chance of winning any custody battle.

The final straw for Dean came when he paid a visit to Amber's house and discovered that Jai had been left unattended by Francesca.

Deciding to take matters into his own hands as he was infuriated over the hypocrisy, Dean snatched Jai and took him off to a friend's house in a remote location.

Dean's long-term plan was to take Jai away to Queensland and start a new life with him, well away from Amber and Francesca.

This idea was ultimately thwarted when his best friend Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) tracked him down the next day, pointing out that kidnapping a child was a hugely reckless decision which wouldn't end well for him.

Dean reluctantly brought Jai back to the Bay but immediately faced a backlash over his behaviour, with Amber threatening that he'd never be able to see Jai again.

Has Dean lost access to Jai for good as a result of his rash actions?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Dean Thompson left devastated again in Jai storyline
Have his fatherhood dreams been crushed?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...astated-again/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has left the future of Dean Thompson's fatherhood storyline uncertain after Amber Simmons abruptly left Summer Bay with Jai.

The soap has been exploring a new direction for Dean (Patrick O'Connor), as his life was turned upside down when he recently discovered that he had a son.

This week's episodes on Australian screens saw Dean make peace with Amber (Madeleine Jevic) after his ill-fated plan to run away with their son Jai.

Much to Dean's relief, Amber was willing to give him another chance after accepting that her mum Francesca had played a role in escalating the situation.

Dean was delighted as his access to Jai was restored, but in a private conversation with Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts), Amber was still secretly wondering how they could ever really move on from what had happened.

The next day, Amber made a drastic step of her own by leaving Summer Bay with Jai (River Jarvis) and going to stay at a friend's house. She departed without giving Dean any warning.

In a subsequent phone call to explain her decision, Amber told Dean that she didn't want Jai to be caught up in the toxic battle between him and her mum.

Amber told Dean that, in the long-term, Jai could make the decision on whether to have a relationship with him once he's older.

Dean was left distraught over the possibility that he wouldn't see Jai again for years, with his chance of happiness now seemingly crushed. Are Amber and Jai really out of his life for good?

Home and Away's Australian episodes are currently playing out one month ahead of the UK broadcasts on Channel 5.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (second part of the article):


Willow and Amber return to the Bay

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...n-martha-66844

Dean is knocked sideways when two people he hasn't seen in months suddenly reappear in Summer Bay.

First, Willow (Sarah Roberts) shows up for the first time since her evidence at Colby's (Tim Franklin) murder trial effectively put him away.

Later, she makes a phone call, coaxing a mystery person to come to the Bay.

And soon, Dean is faced with the last person he expects to see: Amber (Maddy Jevic), the mother of their son Jai (River Jarvis).


And now the Digital Spy article:

Home and Away shock for Dean Thompson as two characters return to Summer Bay
Guess who's back?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-amber-willow/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away sets up return for Jai Simmons as Dean Thompson receives good news
Will Dean get a chance to be a father again?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ory-revisited/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has hinted that Jai Simmons may soon be returning to Summer Bay.

Dean Thompson's son made an abrupt departure from his life several weeks ago after his mum Amber (Madeleine Jevic) decided to take him away.

Amber felt that she couldn't trust Dean (Patrick O'Connor) anymore after he made an ill-fated attempt to kidnap Jai.

She had also grown fed up with the constant arguments between Dean and her mum Francesca, which were taking their toll on Jai.

In Thursday's triple bill of episodes on Channel 7 in Australia (February 25), Amber finally reappeared in the Bay.

Amber arrived under instruction from a newly-returned Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts), who wanted to help turn Dean's life around again.

Much to Dean's surprise, Amber confirmed that she no longer wanted to cut him off from Jai.

After seeking some reassurances from Dean that they could get things back on an even keel, Amber confirmed that she'd be in touch again to discuss his future access to Jai.

Young actor River Jarvis played the role of Jai for his initial stint and is expected to return on screen as part of this storyline.

Jai's comeback could provide a positive direction for Dean's life again, after he recently saw his friend Colby Thorne get sentenced to 25 years in prison.

Dean has also struggled to see his ex-girlfriend Ziggy Astoni move on with Tane Parata.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Amber's return on Channel 5 in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away to hint at new romance for Dean after his split from Ziggy
"His focus is on making sure he has everything."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...amber-romance/

Home and Away spoilers for UK and Australian viewers follow.

Home and Away's episodes this week in Australia will hint at a new romance for Dean Thompson after his split from Ziggy Astoni.

Amber Simmons recently moved back to Summer Bay, giving Dean the chance to be part of his son's life again and do a good thing by letting Amber and Jai move into the pier apartment.

They had a bit of an argument when Amber spotted Dean with Ziggy, making us think that maybe there was some jealousy there.

Now, Dean actor Patrick O'Connor has talked about where his character is, telling TV Week: "When [Dean] sees this version of himself, he wants to give [Jai] as much as he can. His focus is on making sure he has everything."

Not only does Dean want them to be a typical family, but Jai does too, asking later this week why his parents don't share a bed. Amber tries to explain that not every family setup is the same, but then Dean flatout asks why aren't they together.

Will Amber admit that there is something there and that they should give it a go, or will she say that it won't work out between them?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Dean and Amber, they deserve to be happy, a family with Jai

----------

lizann (24-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

> I like Dean and Amber, they deserve to be happy, a family with Jai


they do

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (the second part of the article):



https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mac-kiss-67548


Dean's confession: "I still love you"


Dean drops a bombshell this week, telling a gobsmacked Ziggy he's still in love with her.

How will she respond - and what will it mean for her relationship with Tane?

Dean (Patrick O'Connor), Amber (Maddy Jevic) and their son Jai (River Jarvis) have seemed the picture of family bliss. But Dean shatters the portrait when he tells Amber they don't have a future. Why? Because Ziggy is who he really wants. When Ziggy hears Amber and Jai have left the Bay, she finds Dean and presses him for details. And Dean spills the beans: they left because of her.

"Dean's still in love with Ziggy," Patrick, 28, reveals to TV WEEK. "She's the love of his life and he still holds on to that idea."

But while Ziggy is seemingly happy in her relationship with Tane - the pair this week declaring their love for each other - she curiously fails to tell him what Dean said to her.

Ziggy clearly has plenty to think about right now?



EDIT: Digital Spy article:

Home and Away confirms two departures in Dean Thompson storyline
Dean's true feelings come out.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...son-storyline/

----------

hward (03-05-2021)

----------


## Rowdydog12

What so Amber just up and leaves Dean and he never gets to see his son again? They cant just do that. Does he get half custody of the little annoying kid now? or thats it like junior Martha,Duncan, Irenes kids , they disappear forever 


How does Dean afford rent on that water front unit ? working in a surf shop?

----------

kaz21 (03-05-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away confirms surprise kiss for Ziggy and Dean
Is a reunion on the cards for the former couple?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ggy-dean-kiss/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away has confirmed that former couple Ziggy Astoni and Dean Thompson will be drawn back together again in upcoming scenes as they share a surprise kiss.

Seemingly solid couple Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) split last September after she discovered the truth about his involvement in Ross Nixon's murder, with the return of Dean's ex Amber Simmons with her and Dean's young son, Jai, having also put a huge strain on their relationship.

Ziggy has since begun a romance with Tane Parata (Ethan Browne) but the bond between her and Dean has remained, with Ziggy actress Sophie telling TV Week that "deep down Ziggy is still attracted to Dean".

That attraction will be evident in scenes to air in Australia this week, as Ziggy, Dean and Tane all plan to attend Bella Nixon's (Courtney Miller) photo exhibition together to support her. But when Tane ends up not being able to go along, Ziggy and Dean attend as a pair instead.

The former couple feel out of place among the art-loving crowd at the exhibition and start joking around together, enjoying each other's company again.

After heading to a private section of the exhibition, Ziggy gives in to her feelings for her ex and kisses Dean. The unexpected passionate moment takes him by surprise, but how will he react to Ziggy's move?

Sophie explained that Ziggy "has a lot of mixed feelings going on in her brain", adding: "They are in a place together that they don't belong, they are having so much fun, they are relying on each other for companionship... it feels like the old days when things were perfect."

But with Ziggy now in a relationship with Tane, her and Dean's kiss is bound to have consequences. With Ziggy having recently agreed to let Tane move in with her, and with the latest trailer for the soap showing Dean's car involved in a huge crash, how will this love triangle play out?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Trouble in paradise: Are Ziggy and Dean about to break up AGAIN on Home and Away?
Will Dean lose the love of his life for good?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...up-again-68800

For many Home And Away fans, the sight of Ziggy and Dean in each other's arms once again is simply glorious.

But this image is shattered like a broken photo frame this week when an angry Dean snaps and pushes Ziggy away.

After taking so long to get back together, is the romance of Summer Bay glamour couple Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean's (Patrick O'Connor) headed for the scrap heap all over again?

Let's remember, Dean almost died in a horrific car crash in country NSW. If not for the heroic efforts of firstly Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) in raising the alarm, and secondly Dr Logan (Harley Bonner) in treating him, Dean would surely be dead.

As he lay in his hospital bed, barely alive, Ziggy realised the undeniable truth: she loved Dean, and she forgave him for his role in covering up the murder of Ross Nixon (Justin Rosniak), for which Colby (Tim Franklin) is now serving time in prison.

"I think Ziggy forgave Dean the second she thought she'd lost him," Sophie, 28, tells TV WEEK.

Last week, their romance was reignited when Ziggy kissed Dean in his hospital bed. But Dean's mood sours when Logan breaks the news that he'll soon be starting physiotherapy.

Having been in a major accident before, Dean realises he has a tough road ahead and sends Ziggy away.

"Dean definitely still loves Ziggy, but it's the situation he's found himself in that's causing him to revert inwards," Patrick, 28, tells TV WEEK.

When Ziggy returns to the hospital, she sees Dean struggling with his physio and questions whether he needs more pain medication. But Dean has a meltdown, ordering Ziggy to leave before giving the physio the boot too. Dean, mate ? calm down!

"His pride has taken a big hit and he feels as though he's not the boyfriend that Ziggy either needs or deserves," Patrick says. "He struggles to accept that she will love him."

But Ziggy isn't about to quit easily, and she returns later with Logan and Mac (Emily Weir). Dean is ? unsurprisingly ? hostile and orders everyone to leave, including Logan.

Will Dean come to his senses?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.


And the DS article:

Home and Away reveals new romantic hurdle for Dean and Ziggy
Will Dean be able to accept that Ziggy still loves him?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...onship-hurdle/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


?I want you to leave!? Dean turns away a heartbroken Ziggy on Home and Away
Are they finally over?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...artbreak-69030

Just when it seemed like Ziggy and Dean were back together forever, he stubbornly asks her to move out in Home And Away this week. Are they finally over?

It comes as we find out that Dean (Patrick O'Connor) is suffering PTSD from a previous accident and refuses to take his pain medication.

There's no doubt Dean is struggling to recover from the devastating car accident that almost killed him. But this week, in a decision that breaks partner Ziggy's (Sophie Dillman) heart, Dean asks her to leave the farmhouse while he mends. Why would he do that?

"Last time [he was injured], it was Willow [Sarah Roberts] looking after him as a friend, so he was OK with showing her how weak he was," Patrick, 28, explains to TV WEEK. "But Ziggy is a different story. He wants to be the man she needs ? and currently, in the state he finds himself, he's not."

When his younger sister Mackenzie (Emily Weir) arrives, Dean has fallen over and is in excruciating pain. He begs Mac to get him back onto the couch as she tries in vain to get her brother to take his pain medication.

Eventually, Dean reveals the truth: the last time he took prescription drugs, he became addicted and doesn't want to go down that path again.

Doctor Logan (Harley Bonner) pieces together that Dean is suffering PTSD from the previous accident, which killed his friend. While Ziggy reluctantly agrees to leave Dean, as he's asked her to do, Mac vows to stay to help her sibling get well and back on his feet.

"At this stage, Mackenzie is like the messenger between Ziggy and Dean," Patrick says. "He doesn't have the confidence to tell Ziggy where he is emotionally and physically, so he relies on Mackenzie to help him out."

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, Channel Seven.



The DS article:

Home and Away star Patrick O'Connor explains Dean's sad new struggle
Why won't he take his meds?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tion-struggle/

----------


## hward

Dean asks Ziggy to move out, but it's her house!

----------

lizann (13-09-2021)

----------


## lizann

> Dean asks Ziggy to move out, but it's her house!


yes he has his apartment with bella and mac unless stairs a problem

----------


## hward

Yeah, I know that's why he's living with Ziggy now, I just think he's got a cheek to tell her to move out of her own house.  He could go into a rehab place like was suggested in the first place if he doesn't want Ziggy to see him when he's like that.  And his "I don't want painkillers because I've been addicted" seems odd now when presumably he was on painkillers when he was in the hospital, but he wasn't kicking up and fuss and refusing to take them while he was in there

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away lines up tense Ziggy and Dean scenes after car crash
Ziggy pushes back after Dean asks her to leave again.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-tense-scenes/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away will air tense scenes between newly-reunited couple Ziggy Astoni and Dean Thompson this week, as Dean continues to push Ziggy away following the serious car accident he was involved in.

Former couple Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) rekindled their romance over the summer, with Ziggy splitting with her boyfriend Tane Parata (Ethan Browne) and getting back together with Dean. But this second attempt at a relationship has been under strain already, following Dean's involvement in the shocking car crash.

While recovering from his injuries, Dean has been pushing Ziggy further away and has even told her to leave the Farmhouse, which is actually Ziggy's place, so that he can recover without her, convinced that he doesn't want her to see him in pain.

TV Week reports that, in scenes to air in Australia this week, Dean's sister Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir), who has taken over his care, will decide to step back, following encouragement from doctor Logan Bennett (Harley Bonner).

Dean continues to struggle to take care of himself, but he remains adamant that he doesn't want Ziggy to return. However, Mac has a secret plan up her sleeve to bring the couple back together.

"Mac goes behind Dean's back, telling Ziggy he's ready to have her back home," actor Patrick said. "When she returns, Dean is very surprised. And he's not the kind of guy who likes surprises."

Dean is quick to demand that Ziggy turn around and leave again but this time, Ziggy refuses. Pointing out that Dean is staying in her house, she insists that they need to talk things through ? but stubborn Dean continues to declare that he doesn't want or need her help.

"There's a lot of inner struggle for Dean," said Patrick. "He's not 100 per cent sure he can go through the rehab, but knows that if he doesn't, he can't be the man Ziggy needs."

Ziggy makes it clear to Dean that she is in it for the long haul and that she wants to help him recover from his injuries. But with Dean remaining stubborn, is their newly rekindled relationship heading for the rocks already?

Home and Away airs these scenes this week on Channel 7 in Australia and in a few weeks' time on Channel 5 in the UK.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Dean Thompson to face a new challenge as his recovery continues
Dean struggles to get physical with Ziggy again.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...allenge-ziggy/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson will face another new battle in his recovery journey this week, after he struggles to take his recently-rekindled romance with Ziggy Astoni to the next level.

After Dean (Patrick O'Connor) was almost killed in an horrific car crash over the summer, he has been facing an uphill struggle as he tries to recover from the serious injuries that he sustained in the accident.

Despite initially pushing Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) away as he tried to hide the extent of his pain from her, Australian viewers have seen the couple drawn closer together once again as Ziggy supports her boyfriend through his recovery ? but they're now about to face another challenge.

V Week reports that in scenes to air this week in Australia, and next year in the UK, Ziggy will help Dean with a rehab session at the gym that soon turns steamy. The couple decide that the time is right to get the physical side of their relationship back on track but, after a few minutes of passion, Dean backs out and leaves, heading to get some air.

After bumping into doctor Logan Bennett (Harley Bonner), Dean explains his problem. Logan tells him that he will be ready to take his romance with Ziggy to the next level once he is strong enough to be able to climb a flight of stairs again.

Determined to make this happen, Dean gets straight to work on trying to climb a staircase. Unfortunately, he collapses after taking only a few steps and Ziggy finds him in need of help.

Dean explains to Ziggy that Logan has given him the benchmark of being able to climb a flight of stairs, saying that once he is able to do this he will be ready to get intimate with her again.

However, after a heart-to-heart, the couple both agree that they should wait until after Dean has had his next surgery before they try again.

But after the pair are left alone in Dean's hospital room, things quickly heat up between them once again.

Ziggy and Dean both start to wonder whether the right time could actually be right now ? will they be able to go ahead with taking things to the next level?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Dean Thompson suffers collapse as his recovery continues
Will Dean be able to get back on his surfboard?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...apse-recovery/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson is set to suffer a setback in his recovery following a life-changing car accident over the summer.

In scenes set to air this week in Australia and next year in the UK, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) struggles to comes to terms with his limited mobility after he was almost killed in a horrific car crash.

In recent weeks, fans have seen Dean facing an uphill struggle as he tries to recover from the serious injuries he sustained in the accident, but now, Dean looks set to put himself at risk of undoing the progress he's made so far.

As Dean slowly continues to recover, he decides it's time to start helping others, turning his attention to Bella Nixon, who's also been struggling to find a purpose (via TV Week).

Dean admits to Bella that he misses surfing, just as she misses her photography, saying he would do anything to get back to where he was before the accident.

When Bella agrees that it might be time for her to follow her own dreams again, Dean is buoyed by her optimism and decides to take his own advice.

Later, determined to push forward with his recovery, Dean tries standing on his surfboard again ? only to collapse in agony.

Is Dean's collapse a case of too much too soon, or has he ruined his chances of returning to the waves for good?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Dean Thompson faces upsetting setback as he continues his recovery
Are Dean's dreams of returning to surfing over?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...overy-setback/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson will face yet another sad setback this week as he continues to recover from the serious injuries he sustained in his recent car accident.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has faced a slow uphill battle to recover from the crash and, although he's making progress, he's continued to struggle with feelings of frustration over what he cannot do yet.

After trying to rekindle the physical side of his relationship with partner Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) on Australian screens last week, his thoughts are now turning to his love for surfing following his collapse at home last week when he tried to get back onto his board.

TV Week reports that, in scenes that will air this week in Australia and early next year in the UK, Dean will become seriously scared that he will never be able to surf again due to his injuries.

He heads out to the beach so that he can at least watch the waves but, rather than feeling an overwhelming desire to get back on his surf board, Dean is overcome with feelings of trepidation at the sight of the sea.

While Ziggy tries to encourage him, nothing can get Dean to move as he battles with his feelings.

There's good news for Dean when new medical scans offer some reassurance that his recovery is on track. But he's dealt another blow when doctor Logan Bennett (Harley Bonner) admits he can't tell whether Dean will ever be strong enough to surf again.

Devastated, Dean is left wondering how he can go on ? or even if he wants to. Will Ziggy's support be able to keep him positive as he continues on his road to recovery?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away brings back a character for Dean Thompson storyline
Karen makes a return.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...racter-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's episode in Australia (February 17), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has brought back Dean Thompson's mother Karen for a new storyline.

Georgia Adamson has reprised her role as Karen, who arrived back in Summer Bay in Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia.

In recent days, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has been worried about Karen after hearing that she'd gone missing.

Dean spent several days contacting Karen's friends for clues on her possible whereabouts.

Just when Dean was considering reporting Karen to the police as a missing person, she made a surprise reappearance in the Bay and told him off for causing such a fuss.

The arrival of Karen threw Dean into a spin, as there's lots about his life that he hasn't told her about recently.

Dean hasn't let Karen know about his son Jai Simmons, nor his involvement in a devastating car accident last year.

These issues were soon overshadowed when it became apparent that Karen was hiding secrets of her own.

When Dean overheard Karen having a tense phone conversation with someone, he demanded answers over what was going on.

Reluctantly sharing some information, Karen explained: "I am hiding from someone. His name's Brett. I'll handle it."

When Dean assumed Brett was a shady figure and asked what he wanted, Karen replied: "Me! He's in love with me, Dean. I went to ground because he's asked me to marry him."

Is Dean about to get embroiled in his mum's love life?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 and 5STAR in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Dean takes a swing at Logan after he leaves Mac heartbroken
''Mac feels tense and worried about what Neve's presence will do to her and Logan?s relationship.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...gan-neve-71110

Mackenzie issued her boyfriend an ultimatum ? now she's heartbroken and alone. Cue the protective brother Dean who takes a swing at Logan this week.

In Home And Away, Mackenzie (Emily Weir) returns home after telling Logan (Harley Bonner) to choose between her or Neve (Sophie Bloom). To her devastation, he chose his ex-girlfriend. But he claims it's simply to treat her PTSD.

Neve went missing after active duty in Afghanistan leaving everyone, including Logan, believing she was dead. Now she's in Summer Bay and struggling to keep her emotions in check.

"Logan loves and cares for Neve. It was once romantic but as time has passed that love has transferred into a platonic love," Emily tells TV WEEK. "However, he still feels responsible to help her."

At Salt, Mac runs into Logan who admits he misses her but can't give up on Neve. The truth hits hard and Mac turns to her brother Dean (Patrick O'Connor) for advice. Instead, he fires up and heads to the motel where Logan and Neve are staying together.

As Logan answers the door, he's greeted by a fist to the face! Dean warns him not to mess with Mac's heart before storming off.

Logan tries again to explain himself to Mac at the surf club, but she won't hear it ? she's calling the army to inform them of Neve's whereabouts and fragile condition. Things have gone too far.

"Mac feels tense and worried about what Neves presence will do to her and Logan's relationship," Emily says.

Listening nearby, Neve hears every word and flees. But her panic sends her into a PTSD episode. Trying to take charge of herself, she turns back and tackles Mac in the surf club! The attack is witnessed by Logan and policeman Cash, who quickly intervenes.

Will Neve be OK? And is this really the end of the road for Mac and Logan? It certainly looks like it.


And:

Home and Away lines up violent scene for Dean and Logan
Logan faces the consequences of breaking Mac's heart.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...violent-scene/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away brings back another character for Dean Thompson storyline
Karen shares a heartwarming moment with her grandson.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mmons-returns/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Tuesday's episode in Australia (February 22), which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has brought back Dean Thompson's son Jai Simmons for another guest appearance.

River Jarvis reprised his role as Jai in Tuesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, which featured moving scenes for the youngster's grandmother Karen (Georgia Adamson).

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Karen return to Summer Bay to reassure Dean (Patrick O'Connor) that she's fine after she caused concern by briefly going missing.

The reappearance of Karen initially left Dean nervous, as he still hadn't told her about Jai's existence. His hand was ultimately forced when Karen found a photograph of Jai that he'd tried to hide.

In Home and Away's latest episode, Karen struggled following Dean's confession over why he didn't tell her about his son.

Jai's mum Amber has always made it clear that she doesn't want Karen to have anything to do with the child. This was a strict condition that Amber put in place several months ago, as she doesn't trust Karen after her troubled past.

As Dean felt sorry for Karen and felt she deserved a chance, he took matters back into his own hands by arranging for Jai to pay a visit to the Bay.

Dean played with Jai on the beach and let Karen watch from afar ? the first time that she'd seen her grandson in person.

He soon went a step further by letting Karen join in. She introduced herself as John Palmer's (Shane Withington) girlfriend, rather than giving away her true identity.

Later, Dean pointed out to Karen that his life is going well and it's time to start sorting hers out instead.

Top of Dean's list was finding out why Karen is so uncomfortable with the idea that her new boyfriend Brett has proposed to her.

Dean demanded: "What's going on with him? He's obviously got it bad for you and I can tell that he's really got under your skin.

"If this guy makes you so happy, what are you running from?"

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (part 2 of the article):


Home and Away: Ari collapses in the middle of his wedding to Mia and Karen continues to stir up drama in Dean's life
Emotions are running high this week as the Parata family grapple with Ari?s cancer diagnosis.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mia-dean-71296

....

Will Dean tell Karen to leave?

Since arriving in Summer Bay, Karen has continued to encroach on her son Dean's life. At first, it was to hide from her fianc? as she grapples with becoming a wife.

Now, she's learnt she is a grandmother and wants to stay in town ? but not just anywhere, in Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Ziggy's (Sophie Dillman) home.

This week, things get even cosier when Karen (Georgia Adamson) gets a surprise visitor. Brett arrives unannounced. He wants Karen to be his wife, but she's not ready.

In an unexpected move, Dean becomes a mediator between the two while Ziggy is left out in the cold!

At the end of her tether, Ziggy makes a bold suggestion to fix Karen and Brett's jitters. But will it work?

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away regular becomes prime suspect in murder storyline
The fallout continues.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...n-thompson-pk/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episodes (May 26), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Dean Thompson has become the police's prime suspect in the show's new murder storyline.

Dean appears to have been framed for a crime he didn't commit, after sleazy poker player PK was found dead in suspicious circumstances.

A big new storyline airing in Home and Away's Australian episodes saw PK become a hate figure after manipulating Dean's sister Mackenzie Booth during her illegal gambling events at Salt.

His body was later found on the beach and an autopsy confirmed blunt force trauma as the cause of death.

Fellow poker player Nathan, who owed money to PK, appears to have been the culprit as a recent episode saw him lurking with the murder weapon.

In Thursday night's episodes on Channel 7, the blood-stained weapon was found in Ziggy Astoni's car following a search by the police.

Ziggy had already given Dean a false alibi for the time of the murder, so they both found themselves facing police pressure over their recent poor decisions.

As Ziggy was forced to retract the lies she'd given to protect her boyfriend, Dean realised things weren't looking good for him either. Dean teamed up with the River Boys to give PK a brutal warning shortly before he died, which makes him the prime suspect.

Dean was doing so to protect Mac and his young son Jai Simmons, whose life had been threatened by PK. But will Dean's thuggish tactics now lead to him going down for a crime he didn't commit?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in July.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus. Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away's Dean goes to extreme lengths to clear his name after being framed for PK's death
''Dean is fuming that he's been framed.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-suspect-73395

With the evidence stacked against him, Dean takes matters into his own hands this week. But how far will he go to prove his innocence?

In tense episodes of Home And Away, police are pressuring Dean (Patrick O'Connor) to confess after the bloodied wrench used to kill evil businessman PK (Ryan Johnson) was discovered in Ziggy's (Sophie Dillman) car.

He denies any knowledge of how it got there, but Dean's motives and ties to the River Boys make him the prime suspect.

But he knows who committed the violent crime ? and can prove it.

"Dean is fuming that he's been framed," Patrick, 29, tells TV WEEK.

"He's hoping it will be relatively easy to get a confession out of Nathan, but if not, he's prepared to go to extreme lengths to get it."

Ziggy wakes next morning to find a note from him: "I love you. Please don't worry."

Dean, meanwhile, arrives at a run-down house. Inside, the River Boys stand over Nathan (Ryan Panizzi) who's bound to a chair and has clearly been beaten.

Dean orders him to talk, but Nathan refuses. Getting nowhere fast, Dean tries a gentler approach and unties him.

But when Ziggy's persistent calls interrupt his interrogation, Nathan makes a run for it.

Dean and the River Boys scour the junkyard for the fugitive. Nathan tries to take refuge under a rusty tractor, but is bowled over by Dean, who tries to get the upper hand, but struggles to pin him down.

Nathan fights back, reaching for a length of scrap metal... Watch out, Dean!

"It's always a blast filming Dean in his bad-boy mode," Patrick says. "There's nothing like getting the River Boys back for the action."



And:

Home and Away lines up drastic Dean plan after mysterious death
He's going to great lengths to clear his name.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...plan-pk-death/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


Jealous Dean lashes out at Remi

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-74402

When Bob left the band, he took the van with him, leaving Lyrik in urgent need of wheels.

Mechanic Ziggy agreed to join Remi to look at a replacement, but their well-intentioned inspection goes very wrong when they find themselves trapped in a shed somewhere remote.

This week, after the owner of the van duped Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Remi (Adam Rowland) and stole their car, the pair are forced to spend the night in a dusty shed.

Neither have their phones and, as night falls, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) is worried sick.

Dean, who believes Remi is out to steal Ziggy from him, gets to work on finding her, unaware she's with the musician.

As dawn breaks, Dean finds what he's looking for and races to help Ziggy.

When the shed doors open, Ziggy goes to embrace her rescuer, but is appalled when her boyfriend punches Remi in the face. This can't end well...


EDIT: DS article:

Home and Away's Dean Thompson in punch drama with newcomer Remi
Dean's jealous side is on full display...

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...an-remi-punch/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder if Dean will get nugget and the boys to sort him out....

----------

